#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Wind Engineering : A Handbook for Structural Engineers

## borucu

If any one has the following books please upload

Wind Engineering : A Handbook for Structural Engineers by HENRY LIU
Response Spectrum Method in Seismic Analysis by  Ajabar K. Gupta



These books are reference books for engineers who deal with the structural design of process equipmentSee More: Wind Engineering : A Handbook for Structural Engineers

----------


## mbc.engg

I need too

----------


## borucu

Is there any one who has these two books?
If any can find these I will be thankful to him.  :Smile:

----------


## spk

I also need this book
sp_k6@yahoo.in

----------


## spk

Hi all,

Is anybody have these two books?

Pl. upload.

Tanks in advance.

KEEP SMILING.

----------


## spk

Hi All,

1.Wind Engineering : A Handbook for Structural Engineers
by:  :Henry Liu
ISBN:  : 0139602798
 2. Response Spectrum Method in Seismic Analysis
by:  :Ajabar K. Gupta
ISBN:  : 0849386284


3.Introduction to Structural Dynamics
by:  :John M. Biggs
ISBN:  : 0070052557

4.Guidelines for Seismic Evaluation and Design of Petrochemical Facilities
by:  :American Society of Civil Engineers
ISBN:  : 0784402647

I need these books.
If anybody have, pl. upload.

Thanks.

KEEP SMILING

----------


## spk

Hi All,

Is there anybody to kindly upload the books?

Thank you all.

----------

